
Inside Alabama’s Auto Jobs Boom: Cheap Wages, Little Training, Crushed Limbs - Ceezy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2017-03-23/inside-alabama-s-auto-jobs-boom-cheap-wages-little-training-crushed-limbs
======
Ceezy
That's also what comes with "bring back our (cheap industrial) jobs"

